# Help - Making Friends in Andalucia



## kburnay (Nov 10, 2008)

Help, I moved to Monda (very near Coin and Alhaurin El Grande) in April, I am desperate to make new friends but am finding it very difficult. I work from home which doesn't help and I don't speak much Spanish - yet (I am trying to learn but finding it difficult). I am also quite shy, but I am very willing to perhaps go to social groups or classes in order to try and make friends. Can anybody help/advise?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kburnay said:


> Help, I moved to Monda (very near Coin and Alhaurin El Grande) in April, I am desperate to make new friends but am finding it very difficult. I work from home which doesn't help and I don't speak much Spanish - yet (I am trying to learn but finding it difficult). I am also quite shy, but I am very willing to perhaps go to social groups or classes in order to try and make friends. Can anybody help/advise?


I know how you feel, when we came here in February, I didnt know a sole apart from our letting agent, who befriended me. She then introduced me to a couple of other people, who in turn introduced me to some others and so on. now I seem to know a fair few people, some who I see occasionally and some not at all and one in particular who I've really jelled with! I guess thats what they call "social networking"

If you're shy it doesnt help, I am too. In fact if I hadnt made the friends that i have in the way that I did, I probably wouldnt leave the house apart from the school run! I have kids which helps cos standing at the school gate helps to initiate conversations (with other brits anyway!)

What about Spanish classes? I'm looking into classes in my area, you're not too far away from me so if I found out about some, you could come too?

I dont know of any clubs in the area, but I know there's a British newsagents and chip shop in El Grande that both have notice boards with stuff like that on them?

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

We might every Friday in Fuengirola and you are welcome to join us. 5,30 in the Plaza de la Constitución.


----------



## kburnay (Nov 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> I know how you feel, when we came here in February, I didnt know a sole apart from our letting agent, who befriended me. She then introduced me to a couple of other people, who in turn introduced me to some others and so on. now I seem to know a fair few people, some who I see occasionally and some not at all and one in particular who I've really jelled with! I guess thats what they call "social networking"
> 
> If you're shy it doesnt help, I am too. In fact if I hadnt made the friends that i have in the way that I did, I probably wouldnt leave the house apart from the school run! I have kids which helps cos standing at the school gate helps to initiate conversations (with other brits anyway!)
> 
> ...


Hi Jo - thanks for getting in touch, I would be very interested in coming to Spanish classes with you. I will also visit the British Newsagent and chip shop to have a look at the notice boards.

I don't have children so I don't even have that opportunity to meet people. It's very hard to get to know people, I suppose I made all my friends in the UK through work. My husband works for himself so he is out long hours which again doesn't help, I could sometimes scream the only conversations I really have during the day are with my boss so only work related. I have taken to talking to my 2 dogs - they just look at me as if I'm mad - which is how I feel quite often!!

Monda is very beautiful and I do love living here but it is very quiet and we live outside of the actual town in the countryside so I don't even see people going past the house. I do miss going out with my friends for dinner, etc. Although I am a bit shy, once I get to know people I do enjoy socialising.

Well thanks again for making contact, I feel like I've made progress at last.

Take Care
Kerry


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kburnay said:


> Hi Jo - thanks for getting in touch, I would be very interested in coming to Spanish classes with you. I will also visit the British Newsagent and chip shop to have a look at the notice boards.
> 
> I don't have children so I don't even have that opportunity to meet people. It's very hard to get to know people, I suppose I made all my friends in the UK through work. My husband works for himself so he is out long hours which again doesn't help, I could sometimes scream the only conversations I really have during the day are with my boss so only work related. I have taken to talking to my 2 dogs - they just look at me as if I'm mad - which is how I feel quite often!!
> 
> ...


I'll be in touch then. hang around the forum and make friends here too! 

jo xx


----------



## kburnay (Nov 10, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> We might every Friday in Fuengirola and you are welcome to join us. 5,30 in the Plaza de la Constitución.


Hi Steve - thanks for getting in touch with me, is it a general social club or something specific? I don't really know Fuengirola very well, I do have sat nav though so if you could give me a complete address I should be able to find it. I wouldn't be able to come this week or next as I have friends from the UK arriving this Friday evening so will be on the airport run, they are going back next Friday so should be able to make it the week after that.
Many Thanks Kerry


----------



## kburnay (Nov 10, 2008)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

aw, i talk to myself!! lolz at least you have dogs to talk to hehe 

ive found it hard to make friends too, someone at worked asked me the other day so have you got any friends outside of work, and i started thinking, err...... lolz and realized I don´t actually have any apart from my flat mate who leaves in a few weeks but my situation is kinda different, but im generally a shy person when meeting new people especially all the attractive spanish women about, they kinda stare at me not knowing where im from, being British indian, im like an alien here in spain, which makes it a bit more harder for me to interact

but learn spanish i just started like yesterday and already began talking to random people on the street lolz just to practice, and i noticed in local cafes for example is a good way, when you see the same people over and over again your more likely to start talking to them, as for other expats, I dont have a clue,

good luck and stay positive!!


----------



## kburnay (Nov 10, 2008)

rix said:


> aw, i talk to myself!! lolz at least you have dogs to talk to hehe
> 
> ive found it hard to make friends too, someone at worked asked me the other day so have you got any friends outside of work, and i started thinking, err...... lolz and realized I don´t actually have any apart from my flat mate who leaves in a few weeks but my situation is kinda different, but im generally a shy person when meeting new people especially all the attractive spanish women about, they kinda stare at me not knowing where im from, being British indian, im like an alien here in spain, which makes it a bit more harder for me to interact
> 
> ...


Thx for getting in contact, I am trying to learn Spanish but I am trying to teach myself so it's probably harder that way. Anyway I'll keep going and see how I get on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kburnay said:


> Hi Steve - thanks for getting in touch with me, is it a general social club or something specific? I don't really know Fuengirola very well, I do have sat nav though so if you could give me a complete address I should be able to find it. I wouldn't be able to come this week or next as I have friends from the UK arriving this Friday evening so will be on the airport run, they are going back next Friday so should be able to make it the week after that.
> Many Thanks Kerry


Kerry, if you have a change of plan and you wanna go along to this tomorrow, i could take you in my car or you could follow me - I know where it is and it would give us all a chance to meet each other????

Jo


----------



## kburnay (Nov 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> Kerry, if you have a change of plan and you wanna go along to this tomorrow, i could take you in my car or you could follow me - I know where it is and it would give us all a chance to meet each other????
> 
> Jo


Hi, unfortunately I can't as I will be at the airport picking up our friends, they go back next Friday but again I will be taking them back to the airport. I would be able to go the week after though if you are free?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rix said:


> all the attractive spanish women about, they kinda stare at me not knowing where im from, being British indian, im like an alien here in spain,


Oddly and totally off topic - This week I was introduced to a Spanish girl who works with my wife. She has a British Indian boyfriend - So it is poss'.  - Apparently he's a good cook too.


----------



## jaynee (Jul 12, 2012)

*new to alhaurin / Coin area*



kburnay said:


> Help, I moved to Monda (very near Coin and Alhaurin El Grande) in April, I am desperate to make new friends but am finding it very difficult. I work from home which doesn't help and I don't speak much Spanish - yet (I am trying to learn but finding it difficult). I am also quite shy, but I am very willing to perhaps go to social groups or classes in order to try and make friends. Can anybody help/advise?


Hi everyone, I am a 48 year old female, looking to make new friends, male or female in alhaurin or coin area, I dont know anyone, does anyone one here look for a keep fit buddy ? For swimmimming keepfit or yoga or anything like that, anyone go to the la trocha fitness centre ? Or would like to and in same boat? If so please drop us a message, i am friendly


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jaynee said:


> Hi everyone, I am a 48 year old female, looking to make new friends, male or female in alhaurin or coin area, I dont know anyone, does anyone one here look for a keep fit buddy ? For swimmimming keepfit or yoga or anything like that, anyone go to the la trocha fitness centre ? Or would like to and in same boat? If so please drop us a message, i am friendly


Hi Jaynee and welcome.

You have to make five posts before you can use the private message facility, so why not join in some of the other threads - and make some new "virtual" friends at the same time!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jaynee said:


> Hi everyone, I am a 48 year old female, looking to make new friends, male or female in alhaurin or coin area, I dont know anyone, does anyone one here look for a keep fit buddy ? For swimmimming keepfit or yoga or anything like that, anyone go to the la trocha fitness centre ? Or would like to and in same boat? If so please drop us a message, i am friendly



I've got lotsa friends in the Coin El Grande area. One I know goes to Paddle every Saturday at la trocha.... I'm not there anymore, or I'd meet you there and introduce you. I've got another friend in Cartama who has horses, you could perhaps go riding at her stables - she's a good one to know for making friends...

Jo xxx


----------



## jaynee (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Jo
Your not in Coin now then, at least you made lots of new friends, thanks so much for replying to me, i do actually ride horses, havent for a while but u dont ever forget, i use to live in middle east and rode ex race horses ha ha that was fun... Take care ....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jaynee said:


> Hi Jo
> Your not in Coin now then, at least you made lots of new friends, thanks so much for replying to me, i do actually ride horses, havent for a while but u dont ever forget, i use to live in middle east and rode ex race horses ha ha that was fun... Take care ....


i used to live in Alhaurin de la Torre, but made a few friends mainly due to my letting agent who was so helpful and the school gates!!! If you want to go to my friend Janes stables, I can assure you, you'll make lots of friends. The only link I can find for it is on facebook ??? I dont know if you can get it Jane Rancho Cartama | Facebook

Message her, tell her Jo, Rubys mum recommended her to you!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jaynee (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Jo
Wow thanks so much I will look into this, sounds fun, and if anyone else reading this thread is interested give me a shout
Thanks again..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jaynee said:


> Hi Jo
> Wow thanks so much I will look into this, sounds fun, and if anyone else reading this thread is interested give me a shout
> Thanks again..


 Even if the horses arent to your style or liking, Jane is a laugh, is always doing something and always has lots of friends. Well worth contacting

jo xxx


----------



## jaynee (Jul 12, 2012)

*Hi Jo*

I have found the stables by google
Rancho del Rio Cartama, read brill reviews, rode from age of 5 years, and rode in middle east as said earlier, may be just the hobby i need agin, thanks for the nudge in a very good direction, again anyone else trying to find new friends male or female, wishing to either go for a horse ride, swim aerobics, yoga, zumba anyhting really, or a coffee and a natter, pls let me know, alhaurin/Coin area.... I am new here and feeling abit blue and lost so trying to get cracking and meet people also...
Thanks Jo, ur a star x


----------

